
Google Experimental Search - getp
http://www.google.com/experimental/a840e102.html
======
cdr
Did you mean to link to the main page?

<http://www.google.com/experimental>

------
cosmok
personalized search can be good (for both Google and you), but , involves some
pretty serious privacy concerns. I would rather use something like this:
<http://history.sansj.com> where all data stays in my server.

